# This Site Is Perfect for ALL NT Girls/Women



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

Heartless Bitches International
Honestly, I'd rather have a heartless bitch than an over-emotional crybaby. :tongue:


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Your post is very typist.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

I need an NF girl, i need someone to look after me and care, I can't do it myself.


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

Miss Scarlet said:


> Your post is very typist.


 Didn't meat for it to be but yeah you're right. My bad.


----------



## Transcendence (Apr 25, 2011)

asewland said:


> Honestly, I'd rather have a heartless bitch than an over-emotional crybaby. :tongue:


You see, that's where you're wrong. 

Heartless bitches tend to plan murders in gruesome detail. 
Emotional crybabies just kill you in an outburst of emotion. 

How do you wish to die? Painfully and slowly or suddenly and quickly?


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

jeffbobs said:


> I need an NF girl, i need someone to look after me and care, I can't do it myself.


Yes, all NF women want to be your second mother.


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

Samhain said:


> You see, that's where you're wrong.
> 
> Heartless bitches tend to plan murders in gruesome detail.
> Emotional crybabies just kill you in an outburst of emotion.
> ...


Hm, you have a point...


----------



## Transcendence (Apr 25, 2011)

asewland said:


> Hm, you have a point...


Damn right I do  

You see the girl in my avatar? Yeah, she'll feed you jello with antifreeze chemicals and you won't suspect a thing. (BTW a woman actually did kill her husband, poisoning him months and months). 

Be afraid. Very afraid.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

corgiflatmate said:


> Yes, all NF women want to be your second mother.


that's a bit unfair and typist


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

corgiflatmate said:


> Yes, all NF women want to be your second mother.


Obviously you haven't met all NF women, just ask my INTJ husband, he'll tell you who is mother is, not moi.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I see what you did there.:dry:


----------



## missushoney (May 16, 2011)

asewland said:


> Heartless Bitches International
> Honestly, I'd rather have a heartless bitch than an over-emotional crybaby. :tongue:


haha you're funny. But I resent that. So, sometimes I'm a bit emotional about things. So, I saw the case of the girl in Austria who at 18 was locked in a dungeon by her father (a dungeon he built for years and hid the door behind a bookcase in his study) and was forced to stay there til she was 31 and had had about 8 kids or something, and I cried and felt the world was an evil place where I wasn't safe for a few days. So, I see characters like Sesshoumaru from Inuyasha and I think "What a perfect son he'd make someday." as I come up with plans to live in a palace in a far away place and marry a knight. So, I see things like little snails on the sidewalk after a rain and I send them wishes of "good luck getting across to the dirt before a bird sees you." And so, I just bought a hello kitty clothes hamper that was made for 3 year olds because I wanted to wake up everyday looking at something cute and cuddly in my bland dorm room. 

I may not be the the most heartlessy bitch out there, but I enjoy being me: an NF that's 2w1 6w5 9w1...whatever that means. I thought I was done with numbers after college. -_-


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

This is a totally usefull thread. I've learned so much. A big thank you to the OP for making it *High five*


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm already a member.

Pretty boring website.


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

missushoney said:


> so, i saw the case of the girl in austria who at 18 was locked in a dungeon by her father (a dungeon he built for years and hid the door behind a bookcase in his study) and was forced to stay there til she was 31 and had had about 8 kids or something, and i cried and felt the world was an evil place where i wasn't safe for a few days. So, i see characters like sesshoumaru from inuyasha and i think "what a perfect son he'd make someday." as i come up with plans to live in a palace in a far away place and marry a knight. *so, i see things like little snails on the sidewalk after a rain and i send them wishes of "good luck getting across to the dirt before a bird sees you."*


metoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoo!!!!!!!


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I was finally able to click on the link to that website: 

Dedicating an entire website to how sassy and independent you are doesn't seem like an NT female thing to do. That website appeals to women who have something to prove.


I can't speak of other NT girls, or women, but I ain't got nothin' to prove. What for? I already know I'm sassy and independent.

EDIT: and they have shirts? Ewwwwwwww. How tacky. Yea, I'm not claiming that. I hate when people have to announce who they are on t-shirts. If you're a heartless bitch, people will notice it immediately. No need to put it in print. The bragging is so icky.


----------



## missushoney (May 16, 2011)

Chipps said:


> I was finally able to click on the link to that website:
> 
> Dedicating an entire website to how sassy and independent you are doesn't seem like an NT female thing to do. That website appeals to women who have something to prove.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was thinking the same thing. I feel like it's geared more towards girls who aren't really "badass" but want to appear to be or something. I don't like having t-shirts like that either. You should be able to just tell by looking at them or talking to them, not reading it on their shirt. But I do like those "I love nerds" shirts because I do love nerds and I don't mind letting them know that. haha.

On a side note, NT's having that kind of personality just makes me want to give them hugs. It's cute how they're all grumpy or sarcastic or cynical. Just wanna pinch their cheeks. ^_^


----------



## missushoney (May 16, 2011)

jeffbobs said:


> that's a bit unfair and typist


I think she was trying to say that sarcastically. She means: "Just because they're NF's doesn't mean they want to be your second mother." But I don't see a problem with wanting to be cared for like that. You just have to find someone who wants to care for you whether they're NF or not.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh are those my two options, OP? Somehow I think its not that black and white.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Chipps said:


> I was finally able to click on the link to that website:
> 
> Dedicating an entire website to how sassy and independent you are doesn't seem like an NT female thing to do. That website appeals to women who have something to prove.
> 
> ...


It makes me think, imagine if there was a male alternative to that site.

"Emotional Pussies International"

It definitely does scream, "I HAVE SOMETHING TO PROVE!" - it's better to show your ability rather than brag about something you can't prove.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Oh are those my two options, OP? Somehow I think its not that black and white.


Yup, sorry. All Thinking type girls are relegated to being incapable of loving or caring about others. I genuinely hate everything, even sunshine, puppies, and candy. It's a tough life, but haters gotta hate.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Obviously you haven't met all NF women, just ask my INTJ husband, he'll tell you who is mother is, not moi.


Sarcastic INTJ is sarcastic.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

missushoney said:


> I think she was trying to say that sarcastically. She means: "Just because they're NF's doesn't mean they want to be your second mother." But I don't see a problem with wanting to be cared for like that. You just have to find someone who wants to care for you whether they're NF or not.


 
Yeah she was definately being sarcastic, But my joke which basically was saying i want someone in my life that shows they care for me, Because i lack any care for myself, and jumping to the conclusion that i want a second monther is just so illogical, i thought i would use to same illogical process of commenting as she did.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

jeffbobs said:


> Yeah she was definately being sarcastic, But my joke which basically was saying i want someone in my life that shows they care for me, Because i lack any care for myself, and jumping to the conclusion that i want a second monther is just so illogical, i thought i would use to same illogical process of commenting as she did.


Hm, seems simple to me. You can't take of yourself, like the position that a child is in. Maybe not logic, but definitely common sense. 
I'm sure you have no need for a second mother, no one should, but your original statement is so poorly worded. Calling me typist and illogical is hardly a fitting rebuttal.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

corgiflatmate said:


> Hm, seems simple to me. You can't take of yourself, like the position that a child is in. Maybe not logic, but definitely common sense.
> I'm sure you have no need for a second mother, no one should, but your original statement is so poorly worded. Calling me typist and illogical is hardly a fitting rebuttal.


i have thanks for the post so people other than yourself i think understood what i was getting at. Just because it was poorly worded,it didn't make them jump to conclusions. And the typist thing was also a joke. If people joked back it makes things much more fun and interesting, replying back and trying to be witty would be more constructive than calling someone out on grammar.
But yes i cant take of myself


----------



## MyDarkAngel (Mar 23, 2012)

That site looks boring. No thanks.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

jeffbobs said:


> i have thanks for the post so people other than yourself i think understood what i was getting at. Just because it was poorly worded,it didn't make them jump to conclusions. And the typist thing was also a joke. If people joked back it makes things much more fun and interesting, replying back and trying to be witty would be more constructive than calling someone out on grammar.
> But yes i cant take of myself


By that "thanks" reasoning, people understood what I was talking about too. I suppose I should have ran with it and counter-joked.  Maybe next time. 

And it really isn't too much to ask to check your grammar. Although it now occurs to me you might not be a native English speaker


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

corgiflatmate said:


> By that "thanks" reasoning, people understood what I was talking about too. I suppose I should have ran with it and counter-joked.  Maybe next time.
> 
> And it really isn't too much to ask to check your grammar. Although it now occurs to me you might not be a native English speaker


No one on this site has ever asked me to check my grammar. So taking the fact i have replied and spoken to over 100 people. you have a problem with my grammar, and no one else showed any wishes for me to check my grammar. sooo 99+ vs. 1 

It might just be you with the problem, which i can live with 

But i shall try my very best to write as clearly as possible when you are in the thread, so you have less chance of misinterpreting things


----------



## missushoney (May 16, 2011)

corgiflatmate said:


> By that "thanks" reasoning, people understood what I was talking about too. I suppose I should have ran with it and counter-joked.  Maybe next time.
> 
> And it really isn't too much to ask to check your grammar. Although it now occurs to me you might not be a native English speaker





jeffbobs said:


> No one on this site has ever asked me to check my grammar. So taking the fact i have replied and spoken to over 100 people. you have a problem with my grammar, and no one else showed any wishes for me to check my grammar. sooo 99+ vs. 1
> 
> It might just be you with the problem, which i can live with
> 
> But i shall try my very best to write as clearly as possible when you are in the thread, so you have less chance of misinterpreting things


-__- Now now, you two. It's a lot harder to determine the mood of something when it's being typed rather than spoken. Let's not lash out at each other and just admit we were both misunderstood and were only having light hearted fun, huh? (and by we I mean you) This doesn't have to be a big battle like you guys are making it out to be. Are you brother and sister or something? haha. You thinkers are silly. That's why I love you. ^_^


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

missushoney said:


> -__- Now now, you two. It's a lot harder to determine the mood of something when it's being typed rather than spoken. Let's not lash out at each other and just admit we were both misunderstood and were only having light hearted fun, huh? (and by we I mean you) This doesn't have to be a big battle like you guys are making it out to be. Are you brother and sister or something? haha. You thinkers are silly. That's why I love you. ^_^


ok.  *goes to naughty step for a while*


----------



## missushoney (May 16, 2011)

jeffbobs said:


> ok.  *goes to naughty step for a while*


haha! i was lost in translation for a moment there. naughty step is like a "time out"? Where you spend time alone to think about what you've done?


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

missushoney said:


> haha! i was lost in translation for a moment there. naughty step is like a "time out"? Where you spend time alone to think about what you've done?


haha yeah. I have never experienced that punishment, but the TV programme seem to suggest it works lol


----------



## missushoney (May 16, 2011)

jeffbobs said:


> haha yeah. I have never experienced that punishment, but the TV programme seem to suggest it works lol


are you talking about something like "super nanny"? that show is great. I just don't know how she's able to get the kids to listen with just time outs and what not. I have to beat my little sister up to get her to listen. She's such a brat. But she's as tall as I am now so it's a little hard. -_- It must be the growth hormones in the meat.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

missushoney said:


> are you talking about something like "super nanny"? that show is great. I just don't know how she's able to get the kids to listen with just time outs and what not. I have to beat my little sister up to get her to listen. She's such a brat. But she's as tall as I am now so it's a little hard. -_- It must be the growth hormones in the meat.


I was gonna say super nanny! i prefer psychological warfare


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Cool, I love it! Where do I sign to join Heartless Bitchess International? Is there a monthly fee? Here, I'll sell my heart and soul. Oh, no, I can't, I don't have them.


----------



## Transcendence (Apr 25, 2011)

Who necroed this thread?!


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

missushoney said:


> are you talking about something like "super nanny"? that show is great. I just don't know how she's able to get the kids to listen with just time outs and what not. I have to beat my little sister up to get her to listen. She's such a brat. But she's as tall as I am now so it's a little hard. -_- It must be the growth hormones in the meat.


you could try the dog whisperer's strategies as seen on south park
Cesar Millan vs. Cartman on South Park | Dog Whisperer Cesar Millan


----------



## missushoney (May 16, 2011)

Boolean11 said:


> you could try the dog whisperer's strategies as seen on south park
> Cesar Millan vs. Cartman on South Park | Dog Whisperer Cesar Millan



Haha! I know that would work but only until she learns what she needs to do to get her way without having to do anything. She's sort of a manipulative B****. Always has been. I wonder what her type is? I think I'll have her take the test.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm sorry, but












I pretty much have the same sentiments as @Chipps.


----------

